# Im finally able to be myself



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Meaning I finally feel after 27 years. I'm truly able to be myself and people like me for who I am. 
Now I feel I'm not bound by social anxiety anymore. I can be who I am in front of others and engage them and be myself ...and people like that.

I remember being 19 creating an account on here wondering if ill ever get over this... and I feel I have. 

over the years I gradually opened up more and more being my bubbly,cheery self. 

What sparked this post was just noticing how many people I interact with now. People come up to me say hey,hi and hug me due to previously knowing them on past jobs and its like I have a rainbow of acquaintances now lol 

also this interview I did, the person interviewing me said so and so wouldn't have brought you to me if they didn't like you. and the fact I was able to engage them, talk to them not only about the company but their personal life and make them laugh ...it just made me take notice of how much I'm changing.

Its been a blessing to fight off SA... my new enemy is GAD lol 
but I just thank God for my transformation... and the ability to make connections.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Good! I'm sure you'll be able to beat GAD too


----------



## GiftoftheGaffe (Oct 1, 2018)

That's great news! Would you say that anxiety is the main/only issue you face? I ask because anxiety is usually paired with depression and so it muddies the water when trying to recover from a mental health issue that is usually intertwined with another.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats, that’s awesome news. Enjoy your new life.


----------



## Joz (Oct 7, 2018)

Wow!! That’s what I’m trying to achieve... I’m a lot better than I was in the past but still got a long way to go. Congrats 🙂


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

GiftoftheGaffe said:


> That's great news! Would you say that anxiety is the main/only issue you face? I ask because anxiety is usually paired with depression and so it muddies the water when trying to recover from a mental health issue that is usually intertwined with another.


 yes you are correct. Generalized anxiety ...which causes slight depression or just saddness. I've definitely decided to go to therapy for it because this anxiety it keeps me from alot. It keeps me from standing up for myself, freak out if I'm alone and intrusive thoughts are a *****. So I need to make that change so my life is easier ...if therapy doesn't work. I'll try meds. I'm determined to get better.

But I mostly want to be more assertive.

I think working out and taking self defense or boxing classes along with therapy will help.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Joz said:


> Wow!! That's what I'm trying to achieve... I'm a lot better than I was in the past but still got a long way to go. Congrats &#128578;


Thank you. I also still have a ways to go. I still need to learn how to forge relationships and be assertive.And just basically come into adulthood mentally.

Also thanks everyone that posted.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah you've come a long way .


----------

